# 921 software



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Anyone have any idea when the new software will be available. I'm pretty sure that I've got the latest (L142).


----------



## Mr5150 (Jan 5, 2004)

Not yet....I've been checking about every 8 minutes  . We should post a sticky so the first one can let us know when they get it. This OTA bug is making me loco  (L142 is the latest)


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Sticky?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I was told yesterday that they hope the have the new software up next week after CES.

Guess we will wait and see.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

What are the details on the OTA bug? Mine comes tomorrow and I want to try and avoid the issue while they are working on it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob - the OTA bug is described on the 921 support forum. It's one of the stickies.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks, I'll go look there now.......


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"I was told yesterday that they hope the have the new software up next week after CES.

Guess we will wait and see."_

Hey Scott- recall my prediction about holidays and then CES etc. and that this 921 will not roll until a week after CES and people get back on the job? Looks like that was a real prediction afterall. Considering that Mark said it was ready on Dec 22nd, look at it taking about a month to get here. Maybe it isn't really ready. I also wonder if more than 30 921's have been shipped to consumers (not dealers) as well. Don't want people to count a dealer receiving a 921, then selling it on e-bay as two when it really is just one.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> _"I was told yesterday that they hope the have the new software up next week after CES.
> 
> Guess we will wait and see."_
> 
> Hey Scott- recall my prediction about holidays and then CES etc. and that this 921 will not roll until a week after CES and people get back on the job? Looks like that was a real prediction afterall. Considering that Mark said it was ready on Dec 22nd, look at it taking about a month to get here. Maybe it isn't really ready. I also wonder if more than 30 921's have been shipped to consumers (not dealers) as well. Don't want people to count a dealer receiving a 921, then selling it on e-bay as two when it really is just one.


Just because that one bug fix was complete on the 22nd doesn't mean that other bugs were also fixed. They are probably rolling together a number of fixes together, and then, if they do development correctly, a test period to determine the fixes don't cause other problems.....

Ken


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Ken- the word back then was that it was ready but they had problems uploading it. I'm certain that there are other bugs that will surface and need work done but this one (OTA scan) was the major one to be corrected in this one update. The interesting thing is, if Mark is a beta site now, I'm surprised he wasn't included to get this update like the other beta testers got that were the ones to verify it ready. I still feel this was a holiday / CES delay and not that their newest software is still not ready to be thrust on the lab rats with early 921's.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don - the update on the 22nd was supposed to be for the beta testers. It didn't go up because of the uplink problems they had. But, the word that I got was that the OTA bug was fixed in that code.

I was then told that most likely that software version would be uplinked this week when the techs got back from vacation. The Dish people I talked to today didn't have info on what's going on, but are checking. If the software update doesn't happen now for another couple of weeks, I would fully expect more of the bugs to be resolved in the next version (L1.44 maybe?). 

But, with that said, there's been no additional beta versions sent to us - you guys are all running the same beta code that I'm running, and have been since I got the 921 last month. I have no information as to if there will be a formal beta period for the new software before it goes public to the 25 others of you that have the 921 now or not.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> I still feel this was a holiday / CES delay and not that their newest software is still not ready to be thrust on the lab rats with early 921's.


I'm in complete agreement with you, Don. For all the other bugs, I can accept the holiday and CES delay. But for the OTA bug, which can severely cripple the 921, I'm really having a hard time accepting the delay, assuming the bug was really fixed and that there were no technical reasons that prevented the upload. Even if there were a technical problem, it could have been solved. Already, people are posting that the OTA bug is giving them pause in ordering a 921. As more ship this week, more people will encounter it and will be very disappointed and upset.

The software fix for the OTA bug should have been put up right away, regardless of any vacation schedule, etc. It's just too serious of a bug to delay getting to users.


----------



## markjl (Jan 6, 2004)

I just spent over 2 hours with Dish tech support. I can't get any of my OTA digital stations to come in without severe break-ups or no sat reception messages. My signal strength shows over 120 on both digital channels, and my 6000 was able to pull them in with no problems. Finally, after 7 or more reboots and at least 4 tech support people, they concluded that my receiver was not the problem. Since there is a known "software issue" with the OTA reception, they will not replace the unit until the new version comes out. They had no idea when this update would be ready.

I won't know until the update whether I have a hardware or software problem. Until then I can't watch any OTA digital networks. The dish sat portions seems to be working fine (HDNET, HBO, ESPN etc.).

For those who have not been able to get this receiver, don't feel too envious of us "beta" testers. I knew about there problems before I bought the receiver, but I felt too lucky to pass up my local dealer's call yesterday.

In all fairness, it's still a pretty cool receiver for sat HD recording.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Did you ask for some service credit, as you can't use the receiver as it was sold to you? I hit my cable company every time it goes out for service credit - they just don't blink an eye.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark, I can't get any OTA broadcasts in our area and probably won't this decade. If you don't want your 921 send it to me .


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I am also becoming quite frustrated with the OTA bug and the lack of a software upgrade to resolve this problem. The reports that Dish has a fix for this problem must be highly exaggerated. It is inconceivable that any company would intentionally withhold software updates that have the potential to rectify the largest complaint concerning their flagship product. There must be more to this story than we are being told.

If there are no updates by Saturday, I am a football fanatic, I will have to deactivate the 921 and reactivate the 811 in order to view the playoff games in HD.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

markjl said:


> I just spent over 2 hours with Dish tech support. I can't get any of my OTA digital stations to come in without severe break-ups or no sat reception messages. My signal strength shows over 120 on both digital channels, and my 6000 was able to pull them in with no problems. Finally, after 7 or more reboots and at least 4 tech support people, they concluded that my receiver was not the problem. Since there is a known "software issue" with the OTA reception, they will not replace the unit until the new version comes out. They had no idea when this update would be ready.
> 
> I won't know until the update whether I have a hardware or software problem. Until then I can't watch any OTA digital networks. The dish sat portions seems to be working fine (HDNET, HBO, ESPN etc.).
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same situation. Terrific signal strength, no problems with OTA reception on my 811. But some stations just come and go in terms of whether or not they come in. I've frequently removed a channel that didn't come in, and then added it again, and it would come in just fine. No predictability to this problem. It is most likely a software problem that will be fixed. If it's hardware, it probably affects every 921 made so far, but I think this possibility is a very remote one.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Orcatek said:


> Did you ask for some service credit, as you can't use the receiver as it was sold to you? I hit my cable company every time it goes out for service credit - they just don't blink an eye.


I would never consider that for this situation. I knew what the problems were when I got the 921. I'm using it for recording sat channels and I'm glad I have it. I don't want money for this situation. I just want the software to be available if indeed the problem has been fixed. If it hasn't, I'm hoping the engineers are working very intensely on this problem right now, as it is a very significant and serious problem.


----------



## b5lurker (Aug 14, 2002)

I don't know if I will get any answers, but one of my first stops at CES on Thursday will be at the Echostar booth to find out what is going on with the software update. I don't know if the proper people will be at CES, but maybe Charlie will be there, so that he can beat up on the engineers.

I will post any info I find out at CES! Viva Las Vegas!

Steve


----------



## markjl (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm headed to CES on Friday. Maybe some of the Dish engineers on hand can shed some light on their software progress. 

I'll have to keep my old receiver close by for the Chiefs game on Sunday. Sometimes its hard to explain to your wife why you need 3 receivers in one spot to get high def ; 921 to record, 6000 for OTA locals, and ExpressVu for the high def the locals don't provide.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

b5lurker said:


> I don't know if I will get any answers, but one of my first stops at CES on Thursday will be at the Echostar booth to find out what is going on with the software update. I don't know if the proper people will be at CES, but maybe Charlie will be there, so that he can beat up on the engineers.
> 
> I will post any info I find out at CES! Viva Las Vegas!
> 
> Steve


Steve - if a gentleman by the name of Hafiz from Eldon is there, tell him I said hello...I've spent many a night discussing the OTA problem with him.


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

I feel sorry for those Dish reps at CES. They are going to get POUNCED on. Please post any updates you may get from those guys on the 921 software.


----------

